# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Hallo

## Esmeralda E

Hallo, 

Ik ben Esmeralda en heb me aangemeld om meer info te vinden over het Sweet Syndroom.
Op internet is erg weinig te vinden dus eens zien of ik hier wat wijzer zal worden.

Groetjes,

Esmeralda

----------

